# washing roller knaps



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

who among us washes roller covers to reuse them, and to what extent do you do it?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I do to some degree. Once they get wet on first use, they stay wet. I store them in a bucket of water never allowing them to dry. Only really works good if you are actively using them.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i was pumped the first time i found out you can stick a brush spinner inside of a roller and spin the water out, genius


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I do. I feel many covers don't get good until they've been used a couple if times. The first time or two I try to use them on a surface that isn't too particular, and that might get the fuzzies off. Then it's ready for good stuff.
Jack, the water is pretty clean in that bucket, so you clean them out and then throw them in there. No need to answer, the pic tell it. 
I do that when i will continue with same color overnight.
BTW, rollers clean out much easier if you float them for a few hours first.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> I do that when i will continue with same color overnight.


Why not stick them in a poly bag if it's just overnight?




> BTW, rollers clean out much easier if you float them for a few hours first.


They don't take a lot of cleaning if you scrape the paint off them either. It's what the curved bit on your 5 in 1 scraper is for :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I use a water gun from my van on "stream" and hold the roller frame with the elbow up and the cover at a diagonal angle. The water never gets me that way, and it takes about 3 minutes.
I buy covers that are priced to be re~used.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i rarely ever do it, but i wish i did it all the time, some serious money saving in a years time. its awesome watching a rookie cleaning one with the hose spin method, they look down at their legs and theyre soaked


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Quaid? said:


> who among us washes roller covers to reuse them, and to what extent do you do it?


I do, I wash them until there clean. 
What do you do?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I sometimes 'work' one color into another for first coating instead of washing it out when there isn't much difference.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I know sometimes the obvious can go right over our heads at times so heres a tip for those 1 3/4" Purdy Colossus covers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I thoroughly wash my covers after use. My 2-1/4 core lambs wool covers are not meant to be disposable.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I know sometimes the obvious can go right over our heads at times so heres a tip for those 1 3/4" Purdy Colossus covers.


Great idea.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn Jack, you finally said something valuable


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I know sometimes the obvious can go right over our heads at times so heres a tip for those 1 3/4" Purdy Colossus covers.


Tut tut Jack. I see paint on your thumbnail :no:. You're getting sloppy


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Tut tut Jack. I see paint on your thumbnail :no:. You're getting sloppy


LOL, yeah. I'm still looking for a way to clean up without getting any paint on me.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wash and reuse until they start to shed from overcleaning.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

sometimes I wash 'em, sometimes I wrap 'em...and sometimes I toss 'em...
What are those Colossus covers for??? rough surfaces?? have not seen those around here


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Slingah said:


> What are those Colossus covers for??? rough surfaces?? have not seen those around here


Here comes the sales pitch... Wait for it...:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Slingah said:


> What are those Colossus covers for??? rough surfaces?? have not seen those around here



Hate 'em.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I usually use mine till I'm done with that color. Then wrap it nice and save until the end of job. Then in the trash they go. Sometimes I'll clean them out for re-use but it's rare.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Hate 'em.


Another "classic"!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

one and done for me... we buy in bulk and the time to wash out is more expensive then buying a new one.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I use a water gun from my van on "stream" and hold the roller frame with the elbow up and the cover at a diagonal angle. The water never gets me that way, and it takes about 3 minutes.
> I buy covers that are priced to be re~used.


Agree, when im done with a color it gets cleaned out on the job if there is a hose to be used, if not it gets cleaned first thing when back home.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Toss it if it's been in oil base , wash it and reuse if latex . With a water hose and spinner ,it's no bigggie .


----------



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

graybear13 said:


> Toss it if it's been in oil base , wash it and reuse if latex . With a water hose and spinner ,it's no bigggie .


 i agreeeee


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I always wash mine out and give a final washing with diluted Spray Nine- it helps break down the film that can be left on them. The next they are nice and soft, no stiffness at all. I do the same with brushes as well. Plunging the rollers in a 5 gall. bucket and spinning over and over speeds up the cleaning process considerably.

Once rollers get too skimpy, I save them for rolling oil-based primer, then toss them. I'll also wrap them up overnight if I know I'll get into it the next day. I used to soak them a lot, then I realized the fibers were separating a bit along the seams, if that makes sense.

-jt


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Hate 'em.


They definitley SUCK


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

I always wash and re-use since i only use a 3/4" lambswool for everything.
I wrap them up if i will be using the same paint.
oil-based i buy a cover specifically for the job, knowing i'm going to throw it away.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> one and done for me... we buy in bulk and the time to wash out is more expensive then buying a new one.


:yes: me too. I pay my guys to paint, not clean rollers. New equipment is billed into every job.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> :yes: me too. I pay my guys to paint, not clean rollers. New equipment is billed into every job.


:yes: Yup! Same here. If they don't get knocked off into a 5'er they get knocked off into the trash. Same with weenie rollers...


I'm a firm believer that every job must include new sundries. I have a stock of roller sleeves, paper, rags, brushes, and a few other things, my bids include as many of those as it takes to get the job done (plus I would like to get paid back what I paid for them). When job is done so are the sleeves... That's just how I like it...


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*me too V2.0*

1. bill as new materials, wash
2. use for 24 hour primer on next job, bill as shop materials, or...
3. give them to cute girls who wanna paint their room/art studio/theatre space, bill as brownie points, follow up accordingly.:thumbup:
jordan


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

They definitley SUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*I am using disposable roller covers more*

I am using disposable roller covers more and more. Water is getting more and more scarce where I am at. I bet a farmer could grow enough alfalfa for a hay bale with the amount of water wasted on cleaning. I am going to guess and say i roller cover takes 5-10 min.(=$5.-10.) + 5-10 gallons of water.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I throw away 18"'s.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I would no more throw out my covers than I would my brushes after one use. But then again I pay $12.00 for my covers.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I would no more throw out my covers than I would my brushes after one use. But then again I pay $12.00 for my covers.


Nothing but the best for "Dr. Wise" huh!:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I would no more throw out my covers than I would my brushes after one use. But then again I pay $12.00 for my covers.


As I mentioned earlier I wash all my other covers but the 18's are just such a pain that I toss them after back rolling.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WP said:


> I would no more throw out my covers than I would my brushes after one use. But then again I pay $12.00 for my covers.


:yes:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Nothing but the best for "Dr. Wise" huh!:thumbup:


I invite you to try the Purdy Colossus, you will find yourself outside in the freezing weather with bare hands washing _every_ drop of paint out it.
They are that wonderful.

"Dr. Wise" eh?

...put this gown on and go into exam room #4...




Workaholic said:


> As I mentioned earlier I was all my other covers but the 18's are just such a pain that I toss them after back rolling.


Have you tried the Colossus 18"? Looks daunting, I would probably throw it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You guys are washing to hard if it takes you over a 5 to clean a skin. Look into a roller cleaner The one I have used forever is a tube with a top and bottom. I stop using the bottom but leave it on the frame. Slide roller in tube turn water on run up and down a few time. Spin it with the hose and it is done. I do the same with 18" .


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder if the guys who throw out their covers are the same ones who are big on using "green" paints and recycling?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I wonder if the guys who throw out their covers are the same ones who are big on using "green" paints and recycling?


I would rather toss the cover than waste the water... (and waste my time) water is the most important resource on the planet bar none.. would could theoretically live w/o oil and electric etc.. 

Let the cover dry and be gone with it...


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You guys are washing to hard if it takes you over a 5 to clean a skin. Look into a *roller cleaner* The one I have used forever is a tube with a top and bottom. I stop using the bottom but leave it on the frame. Slide roller in tube turn water on run up and down a few time. Spin it with the hose and it is done. I do the same with 18" .



http://www.paintrollercleaner.com/

Is this what you use?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

water is the most important resource on the planet bar none


air?


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

chrisn said:


> water is the most important resource on the planet bar none
> 
> 
> air?


beer :whistling2:. I don't drink anymore but, beer :whistling2:.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paragon said:


> beer :whistling2:. I don't drink anymore but, beer :whistling2:.


Now there's a man who knows what hes talking about


----------



## lugi (May 15, 2009)

They make a tool just for cleaning a rollor it spins.........


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

i like jack hes a good painter he aint scared to show his talents plus hes the only guys on the net reviewing stuff lol


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

just wash them out really really good spin dry throw in plastic bag then when u go to use it next time run it threw water again spin dry roll threw paint


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

flowjo said:


> i like jack hes a good painter he aint scared to show his talents plus hes the only guys on the net reviewing stuff lol


Jack just loves to hear himself talk.............by the way, where DID ol' Jacky boy go? GOOD RIDDENCE:stupid:


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> http://www.paintrollercleaner.com/
> 
> Is this what you use?


 
Interesting gadget. Anyone tried these before?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Marion said:


> Interesting gadget. Anyone tried these before?


I have one. Works well for cleaning inside
outside I use this cheap plastic crap i bought from Menards that works amazing. It screws on to the hose and forces water through the roller and cleans it out in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Marion said:


> Interesting gadget. Anyone tried these before?


I have one in my van. A guy that used to post here swore by them and did such a good job talking it up that I bought one a couple of years ago. It is all right if you have to wash inside but when washing outside I prefer the old school way.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, -tract & -holic.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

best way to clean them for free: hose with ball valve on the end. turn it open like half way and blast the edge of the cover while on the frame. This will cause the cover to spin really fast while getting blasted with water. Also revitalized the nap. My helper figured it out this spring. I doubted it at first but now I go for it. You get wet though. I washed my covers out in that gadget first so I didn't get paint all over my lawn.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

oh and you just take the hose off them and they spin themselves dry, just like that.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> best way to clean them for free: hose with ball valve on the end. turn it open like half way and blast the edge of the cover while on the frame. This will cause the cover to spin really fast while getting blasted with water. Also revitalized the nap. My helper figured it out this spring. I doubted it at first but now I go for it. You get wet though. I washed my covers out in that gadget first so I didn't get paint all over my lawn.


hey man- you can put the handle of the roller frame inside a 5 so it's touching the side, and let the roller hang outside the bucket. Then you crouch behind the bucket and squirt away- you'll stay dry like that


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> hey man- you can put the handle of the roller frame inside a 5 so it's touching the side, and let the roller hang outside the bucket. Then you crouch behind the bucket and squirt away- you'll stay dry like that


how do you spray water all over it then? the bucket sides would block the spray from the hose on at least the bottom half of the cover.


----------



## bryncomeaux (Mar 29, 2009)

wash first with a spinner to remove fuzz/ Wooster is best. If using the same paint, keep it on the frame and submerge in paint in a five gallon bucket to keep wet. Then clean out excess paint with a five in one, remove from frame and wash with a garden hose, replace on fram and use hose to spin cove it will clean it fast, fluff the nap, remove any fuzz. If your snsetive use a spinner in a bucket of wate. I thought everybody knows this stuff!


----------



## Larman (Apr 18, 2007)

Marion said:


> Interesting gadget. Anyone tried these before?


These things work really well.


----------



## habby (Jun 21, 2009)

ParagonVA said:


> hey man- you can put the handle of the roller frame inside a 5 so it's touching the side, and let the roller hang outside the bucket. Then you crouch behind the bucket and squirt away- you'll stay dry like that




This is the way I have always washed a roller cover. An old painter showed me that trick. It is funny to watch a new painter try to do it that way without getting soaked.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah- it's a good one. I ended up just figuring that one out one day. It's still good to give 'em a final wash with some sort of detergent and then blast away again :thumbsup:


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I clean all covers used in latex and throw away those used in oil (usually use well worn covers in oil.

If I clean on site I use a hose outside and hold the roller and cover behind a 5 gallon bucket to block the spray from hitting me. Or I put in plastic bag and clean in my slop sink at home.

Can do the same thing with an 18" cover position yourself behind the roller trough and spray it clean.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah i wash out my rollers and also reuse all my masking tape and poly and paper. I just roll them up again. Hey 3m handmasking plastic says its good for multiple coats right? 
Naw, I just throw away when I'm done with a job. I get my 1/2 in shedless from BM for 2 bucks case price. I don't use lambswool, never have. Maybe I should. But until then, it seems like a waste of time and quite a few jobs its not feasible. When I'm done with a job I dont want to look for a hose or carry it back in a bucket of water sloshing around. To each his own.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Quaid? said:


> i rarely ever do it, but i wish i did it all the time, some serious money saving in a years time. its awesome watching a rookie cleaning one with the hose spin method, they look down at their legs and theyre soaked



oh yeah so funny ....lol:thumbup:


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I only use quality rollers, and the cheap throw away ones shed like crazy. I sand out a lot of roller fuzz on repaints all the time! Buy good rollers, clean them, and you will save a ton of money. Your only talking five bucks for a good roller that you can easily use a dozen times. It takes less than five minutes to clean a roller.


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

Try rolling your naps threw some masking tape or duct tape. This pulls of a lot of the fuzz from them before you start to roll.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

CamillusPaints said:


> Try rolling your naps threw some masking tape or duct tape. This pulls of a lot of the fuzz from them before you start to roll.


This doesn't work too well with the lower quality roller covers. It just loosens the already shedding fibers.

Your best bet is to just suck it up and get a really good roller cover like the Pro-Doo Z, or if you're a diehard Purdy guy, then go for the White Dove.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have not run across a roller that positutely never sheds when pulled out of the condum - ahh, I mean plastic sleeve.

I vaccum and then wet and spin. And even then I am cautious about using it for finish work. 

Yes, some are MUCH better than others, but I have not experienced perfection yet.


----------



## Pete S. (Aug 12, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I use a water gun from my van on "stream" and hold the roller frame with the elbow up and the cover at a diagonal angle. The water never gets me that way, and it takes about 3 minutes.
> I buy covers that are priced to be re~used.


This is the only way I've ever learned. Throwing away covers after one use besides the case of oil paint was unheard of for me until this forum.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

It seems to me that roller covers get a little better after one or two uses. They certainly seem to shed less. Anyone else experience this.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jmda said:


> It seems to me that roller covers get a little better after one or two uses. They certainly seem to shed less. Anyone else experience this.


 
yes,I have


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jmda said:


> It seems to me that roller covers get a little better after one or two uses. They certainly seem to shed less. Anyone else experience this.


Me too. 
I like a cover that has some experience better than one right out of the wrapper.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 4, 2009)

Quaid? said:


> who among us washes roller covers to reuse them, and to what extent do you do it?


Me... I sometimes washed rollers to reuse them..But when I used it after i washed it, it is not the same anymore when i first bought it... It changed.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

wash them out really good spin em throw em in a plastic bag a little moisture is good for them keeps them fresh just like vegetables


----------

